# Wilke's County QDM hunting club



## wildbill2928 (Apr 22, 2017)

This is third year having lease in Wilkes county. Guidelines for bucks are to be 4.5yr old or better. There are 12 acres of protected food plots and another 5 acres roughly in loading areas or skitter rows. 1 membership opening, dues are $2000 (deer, turkey, and hogs) for total of 8 members. There is campsite next to property with power and water. Each member has 2 preferred stands. The neighboring clubs are managing bag limits and restrictions on bucks as they are. Property is 1053 acres all in 1 manageable tract of land not scattered all over. They also provide supplemental feed and minerals for the deer. Serious inquiries only! Please call Shane Hill (770) 307-7164 to view property or to ask any questions. The turkey hunting is excellent. Thank You and good hunting.


----------



## wildbill2928 (Apr 29, 2017)

This club is very good club has feeding program in place, established food plots, and mineral sites. Deer are feeding on Meadows Edge deer fuel for last 2 years.


----------



## wildbill2928 (May 11, 2017)

Don't let this one get away, good management of heard and plenty of good deer


----------



## Pantha40 (May 11, 2017)

would that be 2000. per person?


----------



## wildbill2928 (May 21, 2017)

Pantha40 said:


> would that be 2000. per person?



Yes per person, but family can hunt to and there harvest counts towards paid member


----------



## thomasa (May 21, 2017)

How many bucks were harvested last year and any pics?


----------



## wildbill2928 (May 21, 2017)

Last 3 years held off from taking bucks but one was killed 13pt and 5.5yr old.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 22, 2017)

Sounds like a great place.


----------



## wildbill2928 (May 24, 2017)

Proof is in the pictures


----------

